# Farrant Pistol Grips ????



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , I am seeking information on Farrant Pistol Grips , all I kknow is that he was a former LAPD officer who made his own grips , would like to know in what era.
you can see picture of his work on the later Adam 12 tv show , both Redd and Malloy have Farrant grips on there model 15 that ride in Safty Speed holster , please post , zorro :watching:

I will try to post a picture of the grips I have in a day or so


----------

